# Ultimate Pond



## LondonDragon (3 Apr 2015)

If money is no object then this is for you 



Enjoy!


----------



## Julian (3 Apr 2015)

Imagine trying to keep on top of a 50% water change...


----------



## Edvet (3 Apr 2015)

Nope, for that money i would create something different. A big pond filled with a tropical biotope bordering on a large cellarwindow. I've seen that done with a vietnamese river biotope, i would do that in a South american biotope.
And put a large greenhouse over it filled with tropical plants and orchids. Just my little idealized slice of jungle.


----------



## Andy Thurston (3 Apr 2015)

Julian said:


> Imagine trying to keep on top of a 50% water change...


if you had that much spare cash you could pay some one to change it or have automated system do it


----------



## JohnC (3 Apr 2015)

currently very seriously considering building an Walipini (underground greenhouse) with massive living tropical pool at the back wall for heat storage at my new place up here in the highlands. 

among other plans.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Apr 2015)

WOW


----------



## RynoParsons (4 Apr 2015)

Such a large pond doesnt need 50% waterchanges


----------



## Julian (4 Apr 2015)

RynoParsons said:


> Such a large pond doesnt need 50% waterchanges


----------



## foxfish (4 Apr 2015)

A feature of that size would require a constant top up system, probably two 1" mains water supplied ball valves set at slightly different levels so as to coupe with the inevitable evaporation.
In the summer months, during hot weather both valves would quite likely be running continuously!
On similar size constructions that I have been involved with, we have had to install a substantial reservoir fitted with a large pump to coupe with start up & turn off times.
If you can imagine a static pond full of water, the daily evaporation would still be noticeable but when you turn on the water flow  there will be a huge demand for water & the main pond will drop dramatically in order to supply the extra water required to operate the water falls.
The same applies but in reverse if the water flow is turned off as the excess water from the water falls and streams will have go somewhere.
So a large reservoir has be located below ground to deal with the changing water levels.
This in effect results in quite a lot of fresh water continually going into the feature ..... however substantial water changes may still be necessary depending on the design of the pond  i.e. if it has auto back flush filters or high levels of fish.


----------



## foxfish (4 Apr 2015)

Sorry about the spelling!


----------



## RynoParsons (4 Apr 2015)

Haha Julian I see that pic in real life now.... with a accent and all


----------

